# CAN vs US MP's



## rz350 (17 Nov 2007)

Hey, I am just curious if CAN MP's do the same kind of field duties as their US counter parts. I know lots of US MP's and USAF security Forces are doing convoy escort, route recce, and even just basic presence patrols in Iraq. Do Canadian MP's do similar roles/duties in the 'stan, or are they strictly inside the wire cops/discipline and order enforcement/POW custody? Leaving that stuff to the 031's and 013 types?


----------



## garb811 (17 Nov 2007)

The Branch is evolving (finally) however, the level of outside the wire work doesn't match that of US MP for a number of reasons, two of them being number of "field" MP available and priorities assigned from higher.


----------

